# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  şeytanın dini MASONLUK

## anau

*İbrahim Sarı'nın Araştırma Kitapları*

*Gazeteci İbrahim Sarı Araştırma kitapları ile kendinden bahsettiren bir arkadaşımız. Sarı'nın şimdiye kadar çıkan kitapları bilmediğimiz birçok konuyuz bize aktarıyor.İşte kitapları ve açıklamaları*

Masonlar; " Gençliğin ele alınması birinci hedefimizdir. üocukları dinsiz olarak yetiştirmeliyiz. Gençler kafalarını yormamalıdır. Din kardeşliğini yok edip bunun yerine mason kardeşliğini getirmeliyiz. Dinleri yok etmekten olan gayemize bu suretle ulaşacağız." demektedirler. 

şeytanın dini masonluk ve masonlar
Tüm milletler ve dinler üzerinde hakimiyet kurma amacında olan siyonizm, çeşitli örtülü yöntemlerle hizmet etmektedir. Bu yöntemler uygulandığında, milletler içten çökertilecek ve, ne hedef alınan milletler bunu fark edebilecek ne de olayların arkasında bir Siyonistçin ismi duyulacaktır.
Yalnız kendi, gizli ritüellerinde, Yahudilikle ilişkileri anlaşılan MASONLUK; Tevrat'a sokulan muharref unsurları aynen benimseyen, gizli faaliyet gösteren kollarından biridir.
Masonlar Yahudilikle olan alakalarını gizli tutmayı lüzumlu görmektedirler; çünkü siyonizm ile ayni amacın güdüldüğünü anlatarak faaliyet göstermek yerine, yardım kuruluşlarını paravan yapıp hayırsever kişiler görünümü altında bu amaca hizmet etmek kendileri açısından daha verimli sonuçlar doğurmaktadır.
Masonluk Yahudilik ile doğrudan alakalı olduğu için mason mahfillerinde uygulanan törenler ve ritüeller, ayni zamanda mason düşünceleri tabiatıyla Tevrat'tan alınmaktadır.
Masonluk'ta şeytan tek yol gösterici olarak kabul edilir ve bu dinin, en önemli ibadeti şeytan'a kurban sunmak suretiyle kan dökmektir. Masonlar da, çağlar boyunca zulüm ve katliamlar yaparak bu ibadeti yerine getirmeye çalışmışlardır.
"Tevrat, Yehova'ya, Orduların Tanrısı sıfatını verir ve Yehova, kendi emirlerine itaat etmeleri için, insanları birbirlerine düşürür ve kurbanların kanıyla, kan kokusundan hoşlanır." (Türk Mason Dergisi, sayı78/1)
şeytana tam olarak teslim olmuş bu grup, dünyadaki siyasi ve kültürel bütün olayları, harfiyen şeytan'ın verdiği ilhamlar doğrultusunda organize ederler. Devletler arasındaki anlaşmazlıklar, ihtilaller ve sonucunda meydana gelen toplu katliamlar bu amaca yönelik faaliyetlerdir. Bu kitap masonların, masonluğun ipliğini pazara çıkarmaktadır.

İbrahim SARI
11.01.2007 şükraniye

KANLI PLAN

Son yüzyılda Türkiye?nin yok olma eşiğine gelmesinin, milyonlarca insanını kaybetmesinin ve acılar çekmesinin nedeni İsrail, ABD, Almanya ve onun emperyalist isteklerine alet olmasıdır. Hele hele dost bildiğimiz Almanya, Türkiye?nin bu vefakar davranışını kendi topraklarında birçok yıkıcı ve bölücü örgüte destek vererek göstermiştir.Türkiye Cumhuriyeti?nin tüm anayasal sistemini çökertmek isteyen veya bölmek isteyen tüm siyasi ve askeri güçler, Almanya topraklarında yeşermiş, büyümüş ve tehdit edici boyutlara erişmiştir.

Neymiş efendim, İsrail, ABD, Almanya dostmuş.Bunu söyleyene de buna inana da yazıklar olsun. Bu kafalara halkı Müslüman veya rejimi İslam olan bütün ülkeler düşman, Batılı yahut Siyonist bütün ülke ve kafalar dost? Evet, bu kafalara göre İsrail dost, ABD dost, Avrupa dost. Hatta bunlar hem dost., hem müttefik. Daha da ötesi, bunlar "stratejik ortak". İyi de Türkiye böylesine güçlü ve bu kadar çok dostu varken, ekonomik, siyasi, ticari, sanayi ve askeri olarak niye kafasına çuval geçirildi? Bunlar dost da İran mı düşman Türkiye''nin iç ve dış borcu, Türkiye''nin sanayi ve ticarette, askeri araç ve gereçlerde kendinden küçük ülkelere bağımlı hale gelmesi ve herkesten merhamet dilenir duruma düşmesi İran yahut diğer Müslüman ülkeler yüzünden mi?

Ve Türkiye''de Atatürkçülüğün ruhunu Müslüman ülke ve Müslüman aklı mı bu topraklardan sildi, şekilden ibaret hale getirdi, yoksa Batı misyonerleri ve Siyonist - Mason aklı mı? Türkiye''yi gerçekten sevenler ve gerçekten Atatürk denildiğinde gözleri nemlenenler Kubilay hadisesinde gösterdikleri hassasiyetleri niye Atatürk''ün gerçek katilleri söz konusu olduğunda esirger hale geliyorlar?

İsrail, ABD, Alman Gizli ürgütleri?nin ve yerli işbirlikçilerinin iz bırakmadan, ustaca oynadıkları oyunları konu alan bu kitap aynı zamanda hain işbirlikçileri de anlatmak istediğinin çok ötesindeki farklılıklarla anlatmaya ve sizleri düşünmeye sevketmektedir. Ve Türk Milletine çağrı yapmaktadır

*Gizli servis*

Son yüzyılda Türkiye?nin yok olma eşiğine gelmesinin, milyonlarca insanını kaybetmesinin ve acılar çekmesinin nedeni İsrail, ABD, Almanya ve onun emperyalist isteklerine alet olmasıdır. Hele hele dost bildiğimiz Almanya, Türkiye?nin bu vefakar davranışını kendi topraklarında birçok yıkıcı ve bölücü örgüte destek vererek göstermiştir.Türkiye Cumhuriyeti?nin tüm anayasal sistemini çökertmek isteyen veya bölmek isteyen tüm siyasi ve askeri güçler, Almanya topraklarında yeşermiş, büyümüş ve tehdit edici boyutlara erişmiştir.

Neymiş efendim, İsrail, ABD, Almanya dostmuş.Bunu söyleyene de buna inana da yazıklar olsun. Bu kafalara halkı Müslüman veya rejimi İslam olan bütün ülkeler düşman, Batılı yahut Siyonist bütün ülke ve kafalar dost? Evet, bu kafalara göre İsrail dost, ABD dost, Avrupa dost. Hatta bunlar hem dost., hem müttefik. Daha da ötesi, bunlar "stratejik ortak". İyi de Türkiye böylesine güçlü ve bu kadar çok dostu varken, ekonomik, siyasi, ticari, sanayi ve askeri olarak niye kafasına çuval geçirildi? Bunlar dost da İran mı düşman Türkiye''nin iç ve dış borcu, Türkiye''nin sanayi ve ticarette, askeri araç ve gereçlerde kendinden küçük ülkelere bağımlı hale gelmesi ve herkesten merhamet dilenir duruma düşmesi İran yahut diğer Müslüman ülkeler yüzünden mi?

Ve Türkiye''de Atatürkçülüğün ruhunu Müslüman ülke ve Müslüman aklı mı bu topraklardan sildi, şekilden ibaret hale getirdi, yoksa Batı misyonerleri ve Siyonist - Mason aklı mı? Türkiye''yi gerçekten sevenler ve gerçekten Atatürk denildiğinde gözleri nemlenenler Kubilay hadisesinde gösterdikleri hassasiyetleri niye Atatürk''ün gerçek katilleri söz konusu olduğunda esirger hale geliyorlar?

İsrail, ABD, Alman Gizli ürgütleri?nin ve yerli işbirlikçilerinin iz bırakmadan, ustaca oynadıkları oyunları konu alan bu kitap aynı zamanda hain işbirlikçileri de anlatmak istediğinin çok ötesindeki farklılıklarla anlatmaya ve sizleri düşünmeye sevketmektedir. Ve Türk Milletine çağrı yapmaktadır

Büyük tehlike
Efendim, bildiğiniz gibi, ben "dönme" kelimesini sadece Sabatay Sevi'nin takipçisi müslüman görüntülü Yahudiler için kullanmıyorum... Rum, Ermeni, Levanten olup ta, Hıristiyanlığını ve aslını gizleyip, Müslüman görünüp öz-be-öz Türk adları taşıyarak, bizleri kandıranları da kastediyorum.
Bunlardan bir tanesi de Apo adıyla bilinen PKK terör örgütünün lideri Artin Agopyan'dır.

Apo'nun aslında Ermeni olduğu eskiden beri biliniyor, dile getiriliyordu. ama nedense boyalı basın ve şıkıdım medya bu herifi Abdullah ücalan diye tanittı. ücalan soyadı üzerinde bile durulmadı... Kimlerden ve neden öç alıyordu?.. İsterseniz oradan başlayalım...

1880'lerden itibaren Türkiye'deki Ermenileri Batılı ülkeler (basta A.B.D) ve Rusya yoğun bir şekilde kışkırtmışlardır... Batılı ülkeler (bilhassa İngiltere) bu arada Kürtlere de el atmış, onları ilerde kullanabileceği yedek bir güç haline getirme çabasına girmişti. 1. Cihan Savaşı

İngiltere'nin ne kadar tedbirli olduğunu ortaya koydu. Ermeniler Rusların kozu haline geldi. Doğu Anadolu'yu işgal eden Ruslar Kars ve Erzurum'a kadar Ermeni birlikleri ile girdiler. İngiltere de Kürtler üzerindeki faaliyetini yoğunlaştırdı. Ruslar 1917'de savaştan çekilince, Ermeni kozu tekrar Batılıların eline geçti... Amerikalılar meşhur Wilson prensipleri ile Doğu'da bir Ermeni devleti, Güneydoğu'da da bir Kürt devleti yaratıp kendi sömürgeleri haline getirmeye çalışırken, Fransızlar da Güney Anadolu'ya Fransiz üniformasi giydirdikleri Ermeniler ile girdiler.

Bu Wilson denen mason , gerçekten namussuzun tekidir!.. "Milletlerin kendi kaderlerini tayin hakkı"ndan söz ile, nüfus yoğunluğunu bahane ederek Osmanlı topraklarında Ermeni, Kürt, Rum devletler kurmayi teklif ederken, Türklerin nüfus yoğunluğuna sahip olduğu Rus ve Avrupa topraklarında onların bağımsız olmasını ağzına bile almamıştır!.. Bu şerefsizin Türkiye'de sözünü ettiği bölgelerde ne Rumlar, ne Ermeniler, ne de Kürtler çoğunluğu teşkil ediyordu!... Halbuki Batı Trakya, Bulgaristan, Kıbrıs, Musul-Kerkük, Azerbeycan, hatta o dönemde Ermenistan hep Türk diyarı idi ve Türkler çoğunlukta idi!..

İşte Batılılar böyle çifte standartlı, böyle içten pazarlıklı, böyle nalıncı keseri gibi kendine yontan soysuz bir topluluktur!.. Onların "Allah bir!" dediğine bile inanmamak gerekir!.. Aslında biz Artin Agopyan'ın soyadının neden ücalan olduğunu açıklayacaktık. Oraya gelelim...

İşte bu şekilde Batılı devletler tarafından kışkırtılmış olan Ermeniler, 1. Cihan Savaşı sırasında teb'ası olduklari Osmanlı Devleti'ne ihanet edip Ruslara yardım etmeye başlayınca, dönemin sadrazamı Talat Paşa tarafından tehcire, yani göçe tabi tutuldular... Savaşın cereyan ettiği bölgelerden alınıp savaşın olmadığı Osmanlı topraklarına gönderildiler ki, düşmanla isbirliği etmesinler!..

Bu tehcir hiç bir zaman Ermenilerin tümünü kapsamamıştır. İstanbul Ermenileri, Orta Anadolu'da yaşayanlar tehcire tabi tutulmamıştır. Sadece Doğu ve Güneydoğu Anadolu'dakiler göç ettirilmiştir. Ermeniler göç ettirilirken de, götürebilecekleri bütün eşyaları almalarına izin verildiği, aile fertlerinin bir arada tutulmasına itina edildiği gibi, gittikleri yerde yerleşmelerine de nezaret edilmiş, yolda her türlü güvenliklerinin sağlanması için yanlarına ordu birlikleri katılmıştır. Ancak bu göç sırasında hiç hesaba katılmayan bir durum hasıl olmuştur... Batılıların kışkırttığı ve birbiriyle çakışan topraklar vaadettiği Kürtler, bilhassa savaş dolayısıyle sayısı artan Kürt eşkiya, yanlarında değerli eşya taşıyan Ermeni kafilelerine yol boyunca saldırdılar, onları soyup direnenleri öldürdüler. Kafileleri korumakla görevli birlikler sayıca az olduğu için, her zaman bu soygun ve katliami önleyemedi.

Yine pek az bilinen ikinci bir husus ta, bu saldırılar sonunda yetim kalan çocuklar ile dul kalan bazı kadınları yol boyunca geçtiği yerlerde onlara acıyan ailelerin yanlarına alması, hatta evlenmesidir... Bazı Ermeni aileler de, şevkat gördükleri bölgelere kaçak olarak sığınmiş, ad değiştirerek Türk görünümüyle oraya yerleşmiş, yerli halk arasına karışıp gitmişlerdir. İşte Apo diye bilinen Artin Agopyan, böyle bir aileden gelmedir.

Ne var ki, bu saldırılar Kürtler ve Ermeniler arasında büyük bir düşmanlık yaratmış, mütarekeden sonra Batılı devletlerin orduları ile birlikte dönen Ermeniler kendilerinden gaspedildiğini öne sürerek hem yerli halkın malına mülküne el koymuş, hem de fırsat bulduğu yerlerde öç almak amacıyla Kürtlere ve Türklere inanılmaz işkenceler, katliamlar uygulamıştır. Artin Agopyan'ın ailesi, işte bu yüzden tamamlıyamadıkları katliama devam etmek için üc-alan soyadını taşır!..

Basit bir kişi, başarısız bir üniversite öğrencisi iken, 1978 yıllarında Apo'nun üç kişiyle bir örgüt kurup, dışardan bu kadar destek görmesini aklınız alıyor mu?.. Bu dil bilmez, yol-yordam bilmez taşralının, Alman parlamento heyetleriyle görüşmesini, Yunan diplomatları ve istihbarat elemanları tarafından Kenya'ya kaçırılmasını nasıl izah edebilirsiniz ki?..

Bizim mason / dönme basının Artin Agopyan'ı "Apo" diye yıllardır şişirdiği malÃ»m... Ama Yalçın Küçük, Doğu Perinçek gibi yazarların, hatta milletvekillerinin gidip ziyaret ettiği PKK kamplarını, terör stratejisini, iki dediği birbirini tutmayan bu durgun zekalı herifin planladığını mı sanıyorsunuz?

Bütün olay, ASALA eliyle 1973'den beri yürütülen Hıristiyan Ermeni terörünün, artık dünya kamu oyunda tepki çekmeye başlaması, Batılı emperyalist devletlerin yeni bir kuklaya ihtiyaç duymasından kaynaklanmıştır... Bu öyle bir kukla olmalıydı ki, ne Hıristiyanlar, ne Batılılar göze batsın!.. Tam tersine, hem Türkiye mesgul edilsin, hem de Türklerle Kürtler birbirini kırsın!.. Ustelik Türkiye'nin Suriye, Irak, İran, Filistin, Libya gibi müslüman devlet ve topluluklar ile arası bozulsun!.. Müslümanları öldüren, kendi insanına zulmeden bir duruma düşsün!.. İşte PKK lideri Apo diye bilinen, o camlı bölmenin arkasında zavallı bir tavırla oturan Artin Agopyan'ın hikayesi!..

Bunu kim ortaya çıkardı biliyor musunuz?.. 31 mayıs 1999 günkü duruşmada söz alan bir şehit babası!.. Başbağlar katliamında oğlunu kaybeden Ahmet Beşkardeş, Artin Agopyan'a hitaben, kırmanç (Kürt) ağzı ile "ez kırmanç im" diye başlayıp "sen Kürt değilsin, Ermenisin!.. Eger Kürt isen, ben şimdi seninle Kürtçe konuşuyorum, bana Kürtçe cevap ver!.." dedi!.. Ve tabii hiç bir cevap alamadı!..

Kürtleri bağımsızlığa kavuşturacağını iddia edip, Türkten çok Kürt öldüren, sözde Kürt "gerilla" kamplarında Türkçe eğitim yaptıran Abdullah ücalan takma adlı Artin Agopyan, gerçekten Ermeni idi, ve Kürtçe bilmiyordu!.. Böylece "Apo" diye bilinen kaatilin aslında Ermeni olduğu kendi yüzüne haykırıldı, ve kayıtlara geçti!

Hemen eklemek isterim ki, bizim Kürt diye bildiğimiz vatandaşlarımız, bu terör furyasınin ortaya çıkışına kadar kendilerine "Kürt" demezlerdi!.. Hala da çoğu o kelimeyi kullanmaz... Kendini Kırmanç, Zaza, Dersimli, Tatar uşağı olarak adlandırır. Boy ve aşiret adlarını kullanır. Bu da Avşar, Karakeçili, Türkmen demekten farksızdır.
 
Yaa işte böyle!.. Duruşmanın en önemli iki olayından biri bu tesbit iken, bizim mason / dönme medyada gene alt sıralarda yer aldı... Bazı televizyonlar bu konuyu yansıtmak yerine, "size şimdi çok önemli bir olay göstereceğiz," diyerek Apo'nun "gözlük kullandığı" sahneleri yayınladılar!..

Baş terörist ülke A.B.D.'nin ünlü televizyonu C.N.N. ne yaptı, biliyor musunuz?.. Ne bu Kırmanç Türk köylüsünün tesbitini yayınladı, ne de Artin Agopyan'ın Batılı ülkeleri suçlayan ifadelerini!.. Kısaca "Apo yaşamasına izin verildiği takdirde ülkede barışı sağlıyacağını söyledi," dedikten sonra, - "şimdi Türkiye'ye sokulmayan Abdullah ücalan'ın avukatına bağlanıyoruz," anonsunu yaptı!.. Allah Allah!.. Apo namlı Ermeni kaatilin zaten Ermeni mi, Kürt mü olduğu belli olmayan hain nitelikli 100 tane avukatı var!.. Bunlar sırayla arz-ı endam edip, kendilerine göre bir "şov" sergiledikten ve Türk devletini suçladıktan sonra, davadan çekiliyorlar!.. üstelik bizim mason / dönme medyada uzun uzun beyanat veriyorlar, istedikleri reklamı yapıyorlar!.. "Kimmiş ki, bu yurda sokulmayan avukat?" demeye kalmadı, bir Hollandalı bayan ekranda göründü... Efendim, bu Hollandalı kadın Apo'nun avukatıymış!.. üok istemiş, gelip davayı üstlenmeyi ama, zalim Türk devleti kendisini yurda bile sokmamış!.. Savunmasi böylece kısıtlanan(!) kaatil Ermeni, eğer mahkÃ»m edilirse, yanlış karar alınmış olacakmış!..

Gördünüz mü, büyük müttefikimiz, sadık dostumuz Amerika'nın kurduğu tezgahı?.. Bunca muhabirine rağmen, Türk kanunlarına göre, sanıkları ancak Türk barolarına kayıtlı avukatların savunabileceğini bilmiyormuş gibi yapıp, Türk Devleti'ni suçluyor!

Arkasından C.N.N. spikeri, bir Türk gazeteciye (hadi o salağın adını vermiyelim de rezil olmasın), - "Apo'nun beraat etme ihtimali var mı?" diye sormaz mı?.. Aklınca beraati de bir ihtimal olarak zihinlere yerleştirmeye çalışıyor!.. Tabii A.B.D.'nin resmi devlet politikası icabi!.. Hiç unutulmasın ki, ne Amerika'da, ne İngiltere'de, ne de Almanya'da hiç bir özel basın-yayın organı devlet politikası dışında yayın yapamaz!.

O Amerika ki, Teksas Eyaleti'nin (ki bu eyaletler federal devlete kendi rızaları ile katılmışlardır) bağımsızlığı için örgüt kuran 5 kişiden üçünü vurup öldürdü, ikisini de ömür boyu hapse mahkÃ»m etti... Daha geçenlerde bilgisayarlara "melissa" virüsü bulaştırdı diye, eline silah almamış bir gence tam 40 yıl hüküm giydirdi!.. Kalkmış, 30.000 kişinin ölümünden sorumlu bir isyancı Ermeninin "beraat" edip etmeyeceğini soruyor!..

Mason dedik, fason dedik, "kusuruna bakılmaz," dedik, aldırmadık... Deliyle, aptalla bir tuttuk... ama bu kadari da artık fazla!.. Ermeni deyince aklımıza geldi, "buraya ekliyeyim," dedim.

şeytanın partisi, ilimciler grubu Hizbullah'ın vahşetini sansasyonel, hatta ajitasyon haline getirerek halka yansıtan mason / dönme medya iki husus, üzerinde hiç mi hiç durmadı!.. Bu iki husus üzerinde durmuyor da, olup biteni "İslami Terör" diye o yüce dinin üzerine yıkmaya kalkıyor!.. Yahu, İngiltere'de I.R.A. onca terör eylemi yaptı. hiç kimse kalkıp ta, bu "Katolik Terörü" dedi mi?.. Bırakın onu, "Milliyetçi Terör" dedi mi?.. Sırplar, onca Bosnalı, Kosovalı müslümanı öldürdü... Hiç kimse kalkıp ta "Ortodoks Terörü, Ortodoks vahşeti" dedi mi?.. İslam'ın lanetlediği tavırları uygulayanlara "müslüman" demek bile caiz değilken, nereden çıktı bu "islami terör"?... Neyse... Biz gelelim mason / dönme medyanın dile getirmediğine!..

Birincisi hem ölenlerin hem de onları inanılmaz işkencelerle öldürenlerin Kürt olması!.. üstelik hemen hepsinin "milliyet" anlayışını kınayıp, "ümmet" zihniyetiyle hareket ettiğini iddia eden "Nurcu"lardan olması!.. Oldürülenler Nurcuların "menzil " cemaatinden, öldürenler de "ilim" cemaatinden!.. ne biçim ilimse!..

Bu Hizbullah öyle bir tavır içinde ki kendinden başkasını müslüman saymıyor!.. Kendinden, yani kendi müslüman tipinden olmayınca da kafir sayıyor, "katli vacip" diye canına kıyıyor!.. Ustelik bu davranışla sevaba girdiğine inanıyor!..

Ancak böyle sadece "kendine müslüman" Hizbullah'in mali kaynağını elinde tutan, idare eden kimmiş, biliyor musunuz?.. Sulhettin ülük adında bir dönme!.. Bir Ermeni!.. Yaaa!.. İşte medyanın vurgulamadığı ikinci husus bu!.. Sen Nurcu ol, Hizbullahçı ol, müslüman geçin, sonra bir gavur Ermeni ile birlik olup diğer müslümanları öldür!.. Kürtçülük tasla, başka Kürtleri öldür!.. Tıpkı P.K.K. lideri Artin Apo gibi!..

şu Terör örgütünün elebaşlarının ve dönmelerin gelmişini geçmişini bir iyi kurcalamak gerek!.. Bakalım aralarından kaç tane Yahudi, Ermeni dönme çıkacak!..

Bu kitap kaleme almamdaki maksat bize dost görünen ancak arkamızda kuyumuzu kazan dönmelerin gerçek yüzünü pazara çıkarmaktır. 

Tevrat kuşağı
"Kafirler istemese de Allah nurunu tamamlayacaktır."
Avrupalı, aç olan karnını doyurmak ve Türklerin elinde bulunan iktisadi kaynaklarla stratejik noktalara hakim olabilmek gayesiyle Haçlı seferlerini başlatmışlardır.
Avrupa tarihi müthiş bir vahşet tarihidir. Hele Haçlı kaynaklar bu vahşetin akla durgunluk verecek menkıbeleriyle doludur. Mesela Fransa Enstitüsü üyelerinden Funde Brentano?nun ?Les Croisades? adındaki eserinde:
?Muhasara altına almış oldukları Antakya şehri önünde Haçlılar ?insan eti veya ufak müfreze müsademelerinde öldürdükleri Türklerin cesetlerini yediler? (Prof. A. Malet ve J. Isaac, Histoire du Moyen a.g.e. Paris s. 256.)
Görüldüğü üzere, farik vasfı ahlakı yükseltmek, rÃ»hu tasfiye, adalet ve merhamet gibi hususlar olan bir dinin mensupları bu dini dava ederek yaptıkları Haçlı seferlerinde bizzat kendileri o dinin esaslarını ayaklar altına alarak görülmedik vahşetler sergilemişlerdi.
Bugün Haçlı seferleri yeniden başlamıştır, iş başındadır, hem de şekil değiştirerek iş başındadır. Misyonerlerce gaye vasıtayı meşru kılar. Bu bakımdan her şekle girerler ve her türlü kılık ve kıyafete bürünürler. Bazen bir doktor, bir hemşire, bazen dini uğruna dünya nimetlerini terk etmiş muhterem bir rahip, bazen idealist bir öğretmen, bazen gençlerin boş vakitlerini değerlendirmek, açık havada yapacakları sportif hareketlerle sözde sağlam bir nesil yetiştirmek için kurulmuş izci teşkilatının elemanıdır. Bazen de memlekette revaç bulan yabancı dili pek cüzi bir ücretle öğretmek için açtıkları lisan dershanelerinin başındadırlar. Velhasıl hıristiyan aleminin menfaatleri neyi gerektiriyorsa misyoner orada vazifesinin başındadır.
Haçlı seferinin en önemli ayaklarından biri yerli işbirlikçiler olarak tesmiye edebileceğimiz, müslümanların içinden çıkmış, bu topraklarda doğmuş, büyümüş ama aklını fikrini, zihnini, kalbini, ruhunu Batılılara vermiş / satmış veya batılılar tarafından kullanılan insanlardır.
İslama ve müslümanlara karşı sergilenen onca savaşlara, hilelere, cezalandırmalara, soyutlamalara ve ağır zulümlere, işkencelere rağmen! Allah'ın nurunu ağızlarıyla söndürmek, kulların ellerindeki ateş ve demirle onu bastırmak mümkün değildir. Azgın zalim diktatörler, siyonistlerin ve haçlı zihniyetinin türettiği sahte kahramanlar bu uzak hedefe ulaştıklarını hayal etseler de Allah'ın bu nurunu söndüremeyecek- lerdir.

Operasyon

Yıllardır yazarım... Gazetelerde yada sokaktan edepsizin birisi, Vatan düşmanının birisi bir laf söyler... Veya hükümetten birisi bir laf söyler... Veya paşalardan, ağalardan birisi bir laf söyler. Ben eğri sözü hiç yazmam, onun doğrusunu yazarım. Eğriyi yazıp da adamın kulağına eğriyi sokmam, şu meselede işin aslı şöyledir diye doğruyu yazarım. 

Bu kitap kaleme almamdaki neden, asıl konumuza yani bu topraklar üzerinde iç ihanete giriş yaparken zihnimizi çok yönlü kullanabilmemiz ve sorunların temelinde hangi fraksiyonel nedenlerin yattığının kanıksanması içindir.

Daha 1905'li yıllarda temeli atılan ve sonraki yıllarda belirli noktalarda toplanan Siyon liderlerinin istediği dünya oluşumu esas itibari ile gerçekleşti ve günümüzde bu zihniyet ağırlığını iyiden iyiye hissettirmeye başladı. Gençlik, fuhuş ve eroin sektöründe birer meta olmaktan kurtulamadı. Bölücü, irticai faaliyetlerde yerli işbirlikçiler her dönem önemli bir yer edindi. Esasen bunlar, duygularını ve düşüncelerini Siyonizmin hizmetine sunan zayıf şahsiyetli kimselerden olmuşlardı. Hakim sınıf, yönetici kadrosu değil, yozlaştırmayı en çabuk gerçekleştiren medya sınıfı oldu. İşin çıkmaz ve acı taran tüm bunları kollayan denetleyici ajan kesim bürokrasiyi de avucuna aldı. Ve insanların düşünceleri dahil her şeylerim maddeyle satın almak mümkün oldu.

Evet, bunların yaşandığı, yaşatıldığı ülkelerden biri de Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletidir.

İşte bu kitap, artık yeterince tanınan, sıkıştığı vakit ateistken Hıristiyan, Hıristiyan görünürken Müslüman olduğunu söyleme cüretkarlığını gösterenleri kendi ellerimizle güçlendirdiğimiz ihanetçilerin ihanetlerini anlatmakta ve belgelemektedir. Yani Siyonist felsefenin çizgisi doğrultusu- nda maddi çıkar karşılığı düşüncelerini, duygularını pazara çıkartan, para kazanmak uğruna dilini dinini satan, şuursuzca Yahudileşme temayülü gösteren yerli işbirlikçileri konu almakta, bu topraklar üzerinde yaşayanlara uyarılarda bulunmaktadır.

----------

